# Good bye :)



## guest123 (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I've contributed everything I can to this forum. I find these days I just end up repeating stuff I've already said and which the same people keep saying they agree with then reverting back to the daily worrying/stressing (note I am not saying this is their fault, at least not totally - DP is very like that and often affects short term memory....there are a scattered few who don't help themselves though)

I think everyone goes through that stage and needs to find their own answers and conclusions that make them feel the 'lightbulb' moment. I am still convinced that integrating normally with society is vital to recovery. Yes, you CAN do it. I did, and I was pretty bl**dy bad for a long time. Even when I was spending more time in the toilet than working, getting through one day at a time and with a massive struggle every moment of every day.......I was gradually proving to my brain that there was nothing to fear, that nothing bad would happen. It takes a long time to get to that point which is probably why people lose heart and return to the hiding/worrying stage, which is sad but understandable. Once you start to improve though, it is like a positive feedback cycle.

Good luck everyone anyway, I really AM going this time
















Got of few of you on MSN etc anyway

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Phasedout24 ......100% better after over 4 years


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

well, it's hard to say goodbye to one of the greatest contributers i have known. goodbye and good luck. congratulations phased.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

im new here. i would like to hear what you have to say.


----------



## guest123 (Dec 2, 2009)

What part of 'good bye' don't you understand









Look at my post at the top of this section, I really don't want to get drawn into posting again or I'll start ranting.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

guest123 said:


> What part of 'good bye' don't you understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok goodbye.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats on your recovery and best luck for the future


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

Honestly Guest123, I'm glad about your recovery and everything. You have some good advice here...but seriously, maybe you should go. If you aren't helping people on here then just leave. I've heard people inbox me of how rude you are because they are "doing it to themselves" Well what my advice here to YOU is to maybe be supportive to people who want to die from this rather than saying it's their fault for not listening to YOU. We all have this and all have a DIFFERENT VERSION of it, so please why can't you just listen to people rather than forcing everything onto them. And about doctors and therapsts...IT'S TOTAL BULLSHIT that you think that they can't help. From personal experience I went to the doctors in the beginning of this, a really good psych. and I have gotton better since then because of medication and therapy. AND I ALSO take the vitamins that Tommy said. SO look I'm helping myself and getting help, but I'm still struggling. So, maybe when people are on here that are so low and can't do it anymore NEED help and can't do it on their own besides killing themselves. So why don't you fucking think about that already, then making themselves think they are doing it to themselves. BeliEVE ME, I WOULDN"T WANT THIS ON ANYONE OR MYSELF. esp at a young age like a lot of people on here. sO, MAYBE YOU SHOULD LEAVE and take your negativity with you when you are trying to "help" people when I'm getting messages about you. So please goodbye and don't reply to this because I could care less what you say. Doctors and help could be an answer, on my personal experience. PEACEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## guest123 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brittany329 said:


> The people who say they've had this for years is rediculous...they didn't try to find anything to help them or anything.


Mmmm really supportive, make your mind up eh









Honestly I swore I was not going to post here anymore but crap like this just makes me cross. 
You could use the time much better being positive elsewhere on the board.


----------

